# What's that I hear?



## Ron Evers (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

A mandolin, an A model to be exact. I like the motion that you captured in the hands.

(mandolin is one of my other hobbies)


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 14, 2013)

ditto


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 14, 2013)

Two of my wife's brothers are visiting from New Brunswick.




I know nothing about musical instruments so I took this shot for you Ron & Rick.


----------



## esselle (Jun 14, 2013)

The instrument in its case at the bottom really pops--nice pics!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

Does it say Collings on it? If so, very nice mando.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Does it say Collings on it? If so, very nice mando.



Yes, that is what it is.

Another Guitar picking bro is to arrive today.  

The Tottenham Bluegrass festival is on this weekend & we overlook the town from our hilltop.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweet. I haven't been to a bluegrass festival in a few years. The big one I used to attend is going on right now, I miss it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> A mandolin, an A model to be exact. I like the motion that you captured in the hands.
> 
> (mandolin is one of my other hobbies)



Ron, can you play like this?  We've seen Ricky Skaggs play live several times at Birchmere and it's nothing short of amazing...


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 14, 2013)

The only music I can play is with a radio.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > A mandolin, an A model to be exact. I like the motion that you captured in the hands.
> ...



Kentucky Thunder, great band. No, I can't play it like that. Actually though Ricky is at best second best mandolin play in that video. The kid fiddling is darn good at mandolin and fiddle.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 14, 2013)

The other bro showed up & tried his hand @ the mandolin.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 14, 2013)

Cool.

Here's my baby. She's a Gibson.




F-9 Mandolin - light by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 14, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Cool.
> 
> Here's my baby. She's a Gibson.
> 
> ...



Boys say that is a sweet one.  

Joe's guitar is a Martin HD 35, 2006 model if that means anything to you.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 17, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Cool.
> ...



"It ain't bluegrass without a Martin", yeah, it means something to me. I have a Martin dread as well, but mine is a cut-away and has electronics so I can play at Church.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 17, 2013)

Saturday a cousin came by to add his bit.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow Ron, now you just need to play dog house bass and the band would be complete.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 17, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Wow Ron, now you just need to play dog house bass and the band would be complete.



No musical talent on my side I am afraid.  Sure makes my wife happy to have some of her siblings (she has eight) & a cousin come to visit.


----------

